# Symantec System Center



## cbailey77 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi there,
I have a server running SAV Corporate Edition (10.1.0.394) and also System Center as well.

I recently have setup a new box for everything and created a new server group with a different name. I did a remote install on one PC to have that client appear in the system center console but it will not show up, even though it shows that it is managed by the new parent server. I tried clearing the cache and running the discovery again but no dice...I have both servers now showing up in the system center but the old one is holding on to the clients....all clients are running 10.1.0.394. I copied the grc.dat file onto the client as well to see if it would then discover the new parent server. I dont know if the old server still being active is sending keep alive packets to the client...but I would rather not take it offline

Any ideas?


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

I had the same problem when I upgraded the Symantec Server in our organization. We are now running the 10.1.0.401 version. Make sure you apply all of the security patches to your Symantec Products. If you had an existing server and have deleted the group settings for the old server you are really starting over new. However if he server name is the same as the previous server and the clients were already connected to it you are going to encounter some problems. If you are able to, I would re-name the Symantec Servers network name. This will allow you to make sure that the Clients are connecting to the new server (after copying the GRC.dat). That was an option that I had to consider, but the name change was denied because the server was used for other things. So what I did was actually un-installed all previous Symantec Software from the client computers and then opened up the Servers VPHOME directory (on the client) and installed the client software form there (which will connect it to the server). After that everything is working. Keep in mind it can take up to 30 minutes for the server to show clients (especially with a secondary server), depending on network conditions.

Just another thing, I would advise you to use Static IP Addresses for you client and server machines, I have had some problems keeping the machines in the System Center when the IP's keep changing.

Please write back, it is not often I get to help someone on this.

Mike


----------



## cbailey77 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Mike,
Sounds you did the same thing that I did here to resolve it. I changed the scope settings a bit in the windows firewall for port 2967 and for file and printer sharing as well. I set it to custom, and then put in the first three octets of our IP range and the subnet and it seems to work ok...


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good to hear.

You did say that you were running SAV v10.1.0.394. You do know that the version of Symantec you have is vulnerable. You should make sure you update in accordance with Symantec’s guide. The 10.1.0.394 version should be up to 10.1.0.401. You can apply the patches through the Symantec System Center.

Here are some notes on the vulnerability.

http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/security/Content/2006.05.25.html

Mike


----------



## cbailey77 (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks Mike,
I applied the patch for 10.1.0.396 then tried the patch for 10.1.0.410 and it is giving me the following error - 

The upgrade patch cannot be installed by the windows installer service because the program to be upgraded may be missing, or the upgrade patch may update a different version of the program. Verify that the program to be upgraded exists on your computer and that you have the correct upgrade patch.

Any ideas?

Cory


----------



## cbailey77 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey there,
I managed to get it deployed through with installer. Went from build .394 to .400 and then to .401. The only downside is the forced reboot at the end. Even if you modify the vpremote file a reboot is inevitable!

Working good


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good Luck in the future, write back with any problems.


----------

